# 1 D mark II N (used)



## Snzkgb (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys, how do you think, is there any point in getting this instead of 7D? Great AF and wheather sealing is what I need. I've used 450D, 550D, 30D and 40D before, and now I'm ready for really solid body. I am not a megapixel runner, because pixel size and sensor size is much more important. 
That is why I'm looking for 1Dm2 - it's 1.3 crop sensor is better than 1.6 crop. 
5D or 5Dm2 both have slow AF, and are not as tough as pro-bodies. 

Still, 1dm2 is an old camera, and 7d with it's AF is almost that good, is also wheather sealed, and brand-new costs as much as 6-7 years old pro body.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 16, 2012)

I used 30d, 7D.. 5dII, 1d2, 1d2n... to me, 1d is much snappier, well balanced, quick focus (but poorer than 5d2 at lowlight in tele-lenses) 
If you willl only have 1 body, go with 7d or 5d2... if go with 5d2<< wait for 5d3 = ~$3000= Alot different $$$


----------



## Snzkgb (Feb 17, 2012)

So you say 1d2n is much snappier and well-balanced. Than why should I go with 7d or 5dm2?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

Snzkgb said:


> So you say 1d2n is much snappier and well-balanced. Than why should I go with 7d or 5dm2?


1Dmk3 seem to be coming down in price now too you might want to keep an eye on them too
if you crop a 5Dmk2 image to 1.3 you get about the same image size as these...
if you get a mk3 just make sure its a late model or has had canon fix the mirrorb issues for AF


----------



## vuilang (Feb 17, 2012)

Snzkgb said:


> So you say 1d2n is much snappier and well-balanced. Than why should I go with 7d or 5dm2?


more features, Video, better IQ as well.


----------



## pwp (Feb 17, 2012)

It depends on what you want to shoot. Unless it's action sports you want to shoot, you may be better off with a newer 7D. But for action I'm perfectly clear about which body I'd prefer to be using; the 1D MkIIn.

The MkIIn is one of Canon's all time classics. All those astonishing images in Sports Illustrated we saw from the 2004 Athens Olympics were shot on 1D MkII. Later, the Mk IIn from late 2005 remained the benchmark for unbeatable AF until the Mk4 matched it. The 1Dx will finally surpass it.

My 1D MkIIn is a camera I just couldn't sell. It doesn't get daily use any more but I definately pull it out when I'm shooting action sports and need a second body than will AF as well as my 1D4. Purely for action this camera will leave a 7D gasping for respectability. Mine has over 700,000 actuations and still just purrs when I hit and hold high speed continuous and track action. It's been one of my all-time favourite cameras, and I've worked with all pro-level Canons (except the much maligned 1D3) since the original 1D of 2001.

If you want rock solid build, rocket fast AF and weather sealing for a budget price, the 1D MkIIn is a killer camera. But once you have been bitten by the 1-Series bug, it's unlikely you'll settle for less.

Paul Wright


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2012)

One gotcha with the older MK II bodies is the lack of support for 64 bit pc operating systems. You can use the USB port to download images, but you must use the firewire port when you want to do remote release or change some of the settings that are available by no other method, so you will need to keep the original software disk with windows XP 32 bit drivers for the firewire port. That has frustrated many new owners.

I'd say go for a 1D MK III which is well supported, even though the MK IIN is a great camera.


----------



## pwp (Feb 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One gotcha with the older MK II bodies is the lack of support for 64 bit pc operating systems. You can use the USB port to download images, but you must use the firewire port when you want to do remote release or change some of the settings that are available by no other method, so you will need to keep the original software disk with windows XP 32 bit drivers for the firewire port. That has frustrated many new owners.
> 
> I'd say go for a 1D MK III which is well supported, even though the MK IIN is a great camera.



Good point with the support. But all I ever hook up for is to sync date & time between 4 different bodies. 
Downloading is fine by USB but most people will probably choose a card reader.

If you do go for a Mk3, try to get one that is a late build...the frustrating earlier issues were evidently sorted towards the end. 
Canon did do hardware fixes to 1000's of earlier Mk3 bodies.

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

check the serial number range that were affected by the problems against any model you are looking at purchasing if it is in the range ask the seller to provide confirmation from canon that the repair was carried out and it should all be good.


----------



## Snzkgb (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, but 1dm3 in good condition is 2000$ here in Russia, and I just don't want to wait for 1 more month to save money for it. I also don't need any video - I have Samsung's NX10 for that.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

the 1D mk3 doesn't have video have a look on ebay the mk3s are popping up more and more


----------

